# Color identification help!



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

In my recent kit box purchase I also got two pair of rollers from the James Turner/Tony Roberts line. The self white, Black Grizzle and Recessive yellow were easy but this hen has me stumped? I have been calling her a dun check but from photos I have seen, I think I am wrong?

HELP


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Reduced? Maybe, Could you please show us a pic of the tail and wings spread.


----------

